# Lost on paths of chord spaces



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello everyone.

This piece follows the ideas of the theory of neo-Riemannism that I have used to define its harmony and the conduction of voices. In this sense it follows the line of work already used in my previous piece "Parsimonious Chords", but in the current piece I have done it using ideas of a more generalized nature.

Thanks in advance for listening to my music and I hope you like it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ramon-capsada-blanch%2Flost-on-paths-of-chord-spaces

Or if you prefer:






Greetings.

Ramon


----------

